
Apple: The Microsoft of Mobile? - nreece
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/05/apple-the-microsoft-of-mobile/
======
melling
Microsoft has had 90% desktop market share for over a decade, with no end in
sight. Apple doesn't have that kind of market share, and it's doubtful they
can get even close. There's way too much competition with Google, RIM,
Palm(hp) and even Microsoft. Google is very strong, microsft will never quit
and Palm has another life.

------
metachor
No.

